# Job application then next...



## miraculousmedal (Nov 26, 2008)

Hello all,

Hope anybody here can help... Although, not sure yet... But, will certainly help my curiosity... 

If job application is successful and an offer has been made, what is the next step? How long will the process? The job is a managerial position.

Thank you very much.


Best Regards,


----------



## Alexander11 (Nov 2, 2009)

:ranger: I was offered a conditional offer, this whole process took eight weeks and after passing everything, going back and forth with documentation, proof of address, passport etc, I was told that now finally my references would be contacted.I saw one websites this type Search Cloud Computing Jobs - Free Service for Employers and Candidates.


----------



## miraculousmedal (Nov 26, 2008)

Alexander11 said:


> :ranger: I was offered a conditional offer, this whole process took eight weeks and after passing everything, going back and forth with documentation, proof of address, passport etc, I was told that now finally my references would be contacted.I saw one websites this type Search Cloud Computing Jobs - Free Service for Employers and Candidates.


Hello Alexander11,

Thank you very much for your reply. I have some more questions...:confused2:

1. Do you mean, the conditional offer took 8 weeks? 
2. Then, the next steps of documentations are not included in the first 8 weeks? 3. How long did it take you? How long in total do you have this process now?
4. Will you be able to share with us a timeline since you started sending out your application to this company? 
5. Was there any recruiter support? Or, do you do it on your own?

Again, thank you very much.


BR,
miraculousmedal:ranger:


----------

